# Blue Tongue Skinks!



## CutieCrawlersArt (Jan 19, 2016)

So I've had my Eastern Blue Tongue Skink (Tiliqua scincoides) for about 4-5 years now and he's one of the loves of my life. His name is Toothless. Here's just a few pictures, the first few from when he was much younger and smaller. Now he's about 17 inches and​lively as ever. Anyone else have one of these super gorgeous cuties?​​


​

​

​

​

​

​

​


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 19, 2016)

I love blue tongue skinks! They're so beautiful! Thank you showing pics.


----------



## Sphynx016 (Jan 27, 2016)

looks like an alligator really cool


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2016)

Does he have mites? looks like it on the last pic?


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Oh and no, those aren't mites. XD It's just a bit of the sand substrate stuck on him back when I used it, but I've moved to fir bark substrate so he wouldn't ingest any during feeding. Safe to say he hasn't had any parasite problems. ^^


----------

